# Advice on donor conception



## Pv7882 (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi All, i m very new to this donor conception. I have an history of recurrent miscarriages (with no live birth) both natural and IVF. Had my 8th miscariage last week, all are around 7-8 weeks. The embryos were PGS tested too, so dont think there are any issues with them. I have had almost all the testings done, no issues found. immune testing done as well and took steroids for last 3 pregnancies, but nothing changed and i end up with miscarriage after seeing a heartbeat as well..
Now I m thinking whether we should go for DE/DS but have my doubts as whether will it work? As there are no problems with my embryos and i do get pregnant but not able to carry after 7 or 8 weeks. Jus feel that there is something wrong with the soil and not the seeds..
Has anyone been in this similar situation and had success with DE/DS or double donor after miscarrying their own embryos? Before going through the surrogacy route, I want to give this a try but not sure whether this will be a waste of money/time in our case..So confused at the moment.


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi, I’m sorry for your losses, firstly it is a worry that your miscarrying tested embryos, I agree that there is something else going on, have you been tested for DQ Alpha match with your partner? This can cause reoccurring miscarriage and is one of the major causes of secondary infertility. I’m not saying that this is what’s happening with you, but it could be a possibility. I’d also be checking for blood clotting disorders and mthfr gene mutation if you haven’t already. Good luck.


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

Ive had 7 miscarriages, both natural and ivf pgs tested embies, I have high nk cells and high TNF alpha. I tried intralipids,steroids,ivig and still kept miscarrying. I finally had success with neupogen,humira, hydroxychloroquine and metformin and that worked for me,If my last batch of embies were miscarried then I was gong to move to donor as I started thinking that my body didn't like my own eggs. I am also rhesus neg and was convinced that using rhesus positive donors was contributing to my losses- my consultant didn't agree but I am still convinced its an issue and changed to a r-neg sperm donor for my last ivf. Personally I would be looking at further tests before moving on to donor,its so emotionally draining and heartbreaking,I really feel for you as I remember how hard I found it all. Lots and lots of luck


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi hun, we've spoken before and im so sorry you've had yet another mc
The others have given good advice. 

For me switching to double donor was the game changer 
I never had pgs, but was always told my own egg blasts were good quality,but had multiple BFNs. 
There was another lady in here not long ago who had multiple pgs own egg transfers with multiple BFNs, but carried to term on her 1st DE cycle. 
I know your situation is slightly different as you are getting implantation. 
Pgs does offer more information on the embryo. But i don't think it's watertight and sadly some pgs embies still aren't viable 

Anyway that was my experience, 
Best of luck going forwards x


----------



## Pv7882 (Jan 25, 2017)

Thank u both for taking the time to reply..
@Stacey10 - havent tested DQ alpha match,is that the LIT therapy one u go for if it comes out as matching with ur partner? 
I m with Dr.S in Epsom, he doesnt test that..but have done all other immune tests, everything came out normal except for my thyroid antibodies..
i m now blank on what more tests to go for...i know Dr.Gorgy does some more detailed ones including this DQ alpha ones, but not sure how far this ll help me!!

@kittykat76 - i also keep thinking whether the blood group s a problem, but none of the doctors agree..(i m rhesus positive and my partner s rh negative).
as mentioned, i have done all the immune testing..tested tnf-alpha again 2 months back before starting my recent FET, its still in the range so didnt take humira.
But took G-csf (neupogen), hydroxychloroquine, prednisolone, intralipids along with clexane and lubion, nothing seem to have worked!!

What other tests to go for apart from DQ alpha? i have done NK cells, TNF-alpha (TH1,TH2 cytokine), all hormone ones FSH,LH,AMH aand thyroid antibodies so far!!


----------



## Pv7882 (Jan 25, 2017)

@K jade - thanks for sharing ur experience!! thats my greatest worry as i get implantation, but not not able to progress further the 8 week mark..this was the reason i hesitate to take the donor route as i m not sure whether it ll give any success..But now in a position to try that as well as left with no other options..so looking for some success stories!!


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

@Pv7882 - poor egg quality might be the reason why you experienced the problem with implantation. If your eggs are the matter, then IVF DE will increase your chances. x


----------



## Pv7882 (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi miamiamo, thanks for replying.i m not sure whether its a problem with the egg, as my embryos are all from when I was 32 yrs old and we had a good no. of blastocysts and for FET we are using PGS tested embryos, but i still miscarry (implantation do occur).


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Pv7882 - unfortunately there are too many reasons why a woman migth loss her pregnancy, even the most trivial ones as stressful situations. Are there any docs specialising in mcs in the area where you line in? In case of some issues I also visit my Chinese doctor.


----------



## Pv7882 (Jan 25, 2017)

miamiamo - yes i ve seen two miscarriage specialists so far - Prof Quenby in Coventry and Dr.S in Epsom. Both of them hav a different approach to miscarriage treatments but didnt work out for me sadly..


----------

